# Monroe Vallejo - Deciduous (FFO Plini, Intervals, Periphery)



## guitaardvark (Aug 20, 2022)

Hey all! I released this earlier in the summer and wanted to share. I know there's a separate forum for this, but I also just moved to San Francisco, so if you're in the area and dig this kind of stuff, I'm wide open to collabs. Thanks for listening!


----------



## BlackFalcon17 (Aug 21, 2022)

Damn, that was cool. Reminds me of Arch Echo. What bass are you using?


----------



## guitaardvark (Aug 21, 2022)

BlackFalcon17 said:


> Damn, that was cool. Reminds me of Arch Echo. What bass are you using?


Thanks! That's a huge compliment. Arch Echo is a huge inspiration, even though I can't shred half as hard as any of them. I mostly just love their fun, video-gamey approach.

The bass was a 3 pickup Dingwall Combustion 6 running through Neural DSP Parallax.


----------



## scolio1978 (Aug 24, 2022)

guitaardvark said:


> Hey all! I released this earlier in the summer and wanted to share. I know there's a separate forum for this, but I also just moved to San Francisco, so if you're in the area and dig this kind of stuff, I'm wide open to collabs. Thanks for listening!



very nice stuff, i gave your youtube a sub. i've been looking to do an online collab or something. check out the links in my signature and see if you want to give it a go. anyways, keep at it!


----------

